# Why CSI agents used only Nikon Cameras ?



## littlewildcat (Sep 16, 2013)

Why ? Why ? Why ?

Of course, I refer to the TV episodes only.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 16, 2013)

because Nikon gave them money for product placement...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2013)

If you would like to ask Canon for compensation for product placement, you can do so here. Only 'Major Productions' need apply...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2013)

Every product you see that can be identified in a TV program or movie is there because the company paid a stiff fee. From Automobiles to Cameras to Cornflakes, its all about selling advertising in a subtle way. Seeing a favorite actor using your product is a powerful sales tool.

Have you ever noticed the generic products in a movie or TV show? If no one pays the price, they just make up a generic label that says milk or cereal, no one gets a freebie.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 16, 2013)

I was watching "Major Crimes" earlier this summer and burst out laughing when a couple of different characters said a brand product by name a couple of times in a row. My wife asked why I was laughing and I told her I hadn't seen that blatant of product placement yet and wondered how much it cost them.

And, of course, I can't remember what brand it was that they repeated...so, goes to show, product placement doesn't always work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2013)

One of my favorites is the TV shows where they show Mac notebooks, but put a sticker over the glowing Apple on the back of the display. The characters are 'cool' so they use a Mac, but Apple didn't pay for their logo to be visible...


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 16, 2013)

I was ticked off when they turned bumble be into a camaro. he is a vw bug, Damn it!


----------



## meli (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I remember that in Wire, cops were using nikon for a couple of seasons and then switched to Canon.


----------



## c-law (Sep 16, 2013)

Actually, I believe the correct answer is that Nikon won the bid for the government contract to supply all the surveillance equipment to law enforcement for the states of Nevada, Miami & New York.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 16, 2013)

Probably the same reason as James Bond changed his Aston Martin for a BMW in 'The World is not Enough'. 
BMW paid.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 16, 2013)

In the 1980s, the television series Magnum, the main character had a Ferrari 308 GTS, causing envy in other car brands. 8) So Lamborghini offered a new model to the show's producers, who refused because the Ferrari was already an integral part of the character of Tom Selleck. Not always money trumps art.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> In the 1980s, the television series Magnum, the main character had a Ferrari 308 GTS, causing envy in other car brands. 8) So Lamborghini offered a new model to the show's producers, who refused because the Ferrari was already an integral part of the character of Tom Selleck. Not always money trumps art.



I heard they offered the Lamborghini to Angela Lansbury's character, Jessica Fletcher….


----------



## Skulker (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe for the same reason "top gun" used Ray Bans when real life aviators really used Randolf Aviators.

Just because Tom Cruise liked Ray Bans better and thought they were cool. And any man how got Nicole Kiddman into bed must know a think or two as far as I am concerned.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 16, 2013)

littlewildcat said:


> Why ? Why ? Why ?
> 
> Of course, I refer to the TV episodes only.



probably because they requested and paid to have it so

or one of the producers or something is a Nikon fan and wanted Nikon and Nikon was willing to put up whatever minimum amount the studio insisted on


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2013)

littlewildcat said:


> Why ? Why ? Why ?
> 
> Of course, I refer to the TV episodes only.


Because the TV CSI's are un-necessarily complicated and do unreasonable things.....


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 16, 2013)

littlewildcat said:


> Why ? Why ? Why ?
> 
> Of course, I refer to the TV episodes only.



well that´s like asking why are apple laptops in every second hollywood movie.
there are a ton of brands but it´s 50+% apple.

never heard about product placement?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_placement


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 16, 2013)

littlewildcat said:


> Why ?


To tick off Canon fanboys  


littlewildcat said:


> Why ?


To give them some cred back after having Ashton Kutcher promote their cameras


littlewildcat said:


> Why ?


They needed something that would work with screw drive lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> littlewildcat said:
> 
> 
> > Why ? Why ? Why ?
> ...



Yep - everyone knows that having more buttons make something look better. Well, everyone but Apple, that is...


----------



## jthomson (Sep 16, 2013)

Isn't it obvious?

The higher dynamic range of the Nikon camera's is what enables them to pull so much detail when they enhance their pictures. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2013)

jthomson said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> The higher dynamic range of the Nikon camera's is what enables them to pull so much detail when they enhance their pictures. :


----------



## monkeyhand (Sep 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I heard they offered the Lamborghini to Angela Lansbury's character, Jessica Fletcher….



She did it, everyone of them. How else can one person always be around when someone is murdered? If you see Jessica Fletcher, run away very fast.


----------



## Kumakun (Sep 16, 2013)

CSI may have completely fallen to the dark side, but the NCIS guys split. The Washington team shoots Nikon, but the NCIS: LA team uses Canon.


----------



## jthomson (Sep 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> jthomson said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it obvious?
> ...



Well I thought it was funny.
The magic they can do with photographs is only surpassed by the speed with which they can do DNA tests.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Neuro, I had a chuckle. :

My question is can the "extra DR" of a Nikon really enable images taken in the maner with which they use their cameras really enable such image enhancement? 
Half the time the camera body is still moving when they hit the button! 
Also has anyone else noticed the way Horatio leaves most of the shots by falling out of the frame? 

Where my workshop for my classic cars is three of us were burgled, our CSI arrived with a camera, a bloody great tripod, I mean built like the surveyors put their theodolites on! and a flash on a cord he also took time to frame things accurately, my finger is in many of the pics he took holding the L shape measure on the door for scale and also holding a pencil to point to tool damage on the locks in situe, they then asked for the locks which were damaged beyond use so we let them take them. 
No fingerprints were retrievable due to the surface they were on and though they had a suspect no arrest was made. 
I wish we could have got some of the staff from tv, they could have got the prints, and the DNA in the prints and found the *#%€$¥*# with the loot before he disposed of it! ;D

Thankfully it was not my home as I think the feeling of intrusion would have been terrible having seen what it did to an old work colleague when his home was done.

Cheers Graham.





jthomson said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jthomson said:
> ...


----------

